# ADW is back!



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

Check it out!


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yep, and back with a vengeance! The improved ADW settings, add to screen options, transition effects, and android version compatibility pushes ADW EX to the top of the launcher heap again IMO, and i've used them all, free and paid!


----------



## mauricehall (Aug 29, 2011)

I am running to the market now! (yes I still call it the market)


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

mauricehall said:


> I am running to the market now! (yes I still call it the market)


Lol. Cool profile pic (not sarcasm).


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Gonna have to give this new version a try.


----------

